# BALDOR CARBIDE TOOL GRINDER W STAND, $300. Oakdale LI NY



## Silverbullet (Apr 6, 2018)

#6518013816. 1 I missed at post
Nice condition with stand and dual water pots


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 6, 2018)

didn't find that #


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 6, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/baldor-6-grinder/6518013861.html
*Baldor 6 " grinder - $300 (Oakdale) *
*

*


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 6, 2018)

I live close by, I should take a closer look at this.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 7, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> didn't find that #


Oops I missed a 1 sorry and thanks for the help. Sometimes I can get the picture but mostly get , sorry not enough memory ,,. If I try several times it may work or not . I know I'm not a computer wiz but why is it so hard for me I try paste and it disappears oh well I  try .


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 7, 2018)

rather than try and paste the id# just grab the URL The address of the post in your location bar (in the browser)
if using a PC use control C after highlighting the location bar  then move to the area where you are posting / typing, and hit control v.
It should paste the address.


----------

